
US life expectancy is still on the decline. Here's why - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_65e67b4aefcd9113c002535dd4860497
======
acd
I think may be linked to increased usage of high fructose sugar which makes
people more obese. More obesity will lead to heart failures more often.

High fructose is the sugar type which keeps your insulin levels high causing
insulin resistance. Sugar it metabolizes to fat.

A Cardiovascular diseases section in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_causes_of_death_by_rat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_causes_of_death_by_rate)

~~~
mac01021
Western Europe does agriculture/food-production/food-distribution more or less
the same way we do it in the USA right? How have they avoided the dietary
changes (like the glut of sugary foods) that we've undergone in America?

~~~
eukaryote
Europe hasn't avoided the dietary changes occurring in the US, it's just that
the effect is less pronounced. European portion sizes are growing as well, but
not to the very generous sizes I experienced in the US. There is less added
sugar in European food - bread does not generally taste sweet in Europe, but
it does in the US (to me anyway). Europe also does not use much (any?) high
fructose sugar.

That being said, Europe is not immune to expanding waistlines. The UK is not
far behind the US in obesity and overweight population. It is a similar story
across the rest of Europe.

I think the key differences is that Europe has avoided the opioid crisis the
US is experiencing, and the US suicide rate is also much higher. But other
deaths rates, such as from alcohol abuse and obesity, are comparable between
the US and the UK.

